# Moving to Canada - Nova Scotia or Calgary



## carl79 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi all,

I am currently looking at moving to Canada. 

Its hard to find a starting point as I have many questions, thoughts, worries etc. I have been researching heavily for several weeks now. I guess the current situation in the UK has prompted us to research into moving to Canada. In addition I have met some natives who have really sold me the idea. 
I have researched the immigration process and eligibility required for working in Canada. I am currently in IT trainer but I have qualifications and experience in teaching/ vocational training. Are there demands for IT trainers or even vocational teachers. 
My partner is currently studying for a diploma in child care. We are currently looking at booking a trip over to Canada this year from May.
We are quite split on which place to move to. I like the idea of Calgary although Adele likes Toronto. We have recently both been quite interested in Nova Scotia.
We have found there are numerous positions available for childcare and early years. So if anyone can shed any light on Nova Scotia please do so.

What is the cost of living like in Canada compared to UK e.g. Utility bills, shopping etc.

Oh final question (for now) when we have viewed property for rent it states that the monthly payment includes utilies. Does this mean appliances such as cooker or does this mean Utility bills?

Anyone that can help i would be greatful
I look forward to hearing from you

Carl


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Carl and Adele,

Worries and questions are good, it means you will be getting information you need to be sure you are making the right moves.

I do not know much about Nova Scotia, so hopefully someone else will give you more info on that. We live in Alberta, and I would say our cost of living is comparible to UK, some things are more others less. Though province to province it does vary.

On the rental questions utilities included mean that they will cover your electric, gas and water bills. 
Also in most cases cooker, fridge/freezer, dishwasher, washing machine, and dryer stay with the house if selling or renting. So even an unfurnished house will have those applicances. 

Louise


----------



## pittysplace (Oct 29, 2008)

*moving to edmonton*

Hi louise how long have you and your family lived in alberta??? where did you move from in uk??? we live in cheshire and sent all paperwork off 3yrs ago had medicals 3 months ago a7 are hoping to hear v v soon now, then hopefullly coming outv there to edmonton in august, very exciting but also v nervousa !!!!! DO YOU HAVE CHILDREN??? OUR CHILDREN 4 & 7 ARE REALLY EXCITED !! LET US KNOW HOW YOU LIKE ALBERTA!! JULIE









Worries and questions are good, it means you will be getting information you need to be sure you are making the right moves.

I do not know much about Nova Scotia, so hopefully someone else will give you more info on that. We live in Alberta, and I would say our cost of living is comparible to UK, some things are more others less. Though province to province it does vary.

On the rental questions utilities included mean that they will cover your electric, gas and water bills. 
Also in most cases cooker, fridge/freezer, dishwasher, washing machine, and dryer stay with the house if selling or renting. So even an unfurnished house will have those applicances. 

Louise[/QUOTE]


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Julie,
We lived in Gloucestershire, and moved to Alberta in 2003 originally. Our son Oliver was 2 at the time. I found the transition quite hard for the first couple of years. 
Oliver is now 7 and we are at last very settled. We like Alberta very much. The space, friendly people, opportunities and it very much suits our lifestyle. Oliver is in grade one and in the french immersion program, he is taught all subjects in french. This is a wonderful way for him to learn a second language. There is not so much academic pressure at his school, in fact they have ski lessons there too. 
We enjoy skiing and skating at weekends quite often. The winters are long and unless you get out and make the most of the snow it would be quite hard. In the summer camping, hiking and swimming at the lake. We have more friends here in the time we have lived here than we had in UK. I think partly because of being away from family but also having Oliver the age he is it is easier to meet people. Its important to build some support around you.

It has taken a long time to get to this point, and not always been easy I would say. I know we said it will take a few years to settle down and we were 'prepared' for that. But going through it is harder than talking about it!

So what are your plans in Edmonton? you must have lots on your mind at the moment thinking about the move... I remember those last few months in UK. You just want to get there, and have all the packing, organising and moving done with!! Yet its also a bit scarey thinking of being in a totally new place. Good luck with every thing. Hope that bwon envelope drops through the door soon  Louise


----------



## nikki100home (May 21, 2009)

*Anyone from Edmonton?*

I am currently a nurse in the UK and have a jb in Edmonton. My husband has a post there in the police force and we are hopefully looking to move there in October.
I am looking for anyone from Edmonton who can give me advice on childcare, houses etc.
Its all very scary and new but I cant wait 
Nikki


----------



## Snathico (May 9, 2009)

*hi*



Hey, how u? my name is Unati,i thot i shud drop u this mail,we seem to be in the same shoes.im from south africa,hopefully moving to saskatchewan- nipawin end august this yr.we r sooooo excited,i even have bouts of insomnia.im a doctor and my hubby is an artist(sculptor) ,we have an 9/12 old baby boy,praying hard that he copes in their scary weather.i found this website helpful,ppl share their views & i like that. I heard Edmonton is a nyc place,dont know much about it though,

I wish u & your family all the best in Canada,who knows we might bump at each other in one of the conferences


----------

